
Ask HN: Excluding privacy ones, which Firefox plugins do you use regularly? - prower
Excluding Ublock Origin, Facebook Container, Privacy badger and the other privacy-focused addons, what other addons you use most often?
Personally I couldn&#x27;t work without Panorama View (to create tab groups on the fly, which will get deleted as soon as I close the window), and for home I live on the shoulders of Speed Dial and Keepa Price Tracker for Amazon items.<p>What other nice ones do you use?
======
jeremiahlee
Coil is a Web monetization provider that streams micropayments to sites with a
monetization HTML tag. For $5/month, I support the sites I actually spend time
with and then don't feel bad about blocking ads.

[https://coil.com/](https://coil.com/)
[https://webmonetization.org/](https://webmonetization.org/)

~~~
mike-cardwell
I have a few websites. I figured I'd go set this up. Can't be more than just
sticking a meta tag in your html with a bitcoin address in it or whatever
right?

No, you need to sign up with coil.com first, and then you need to sign up with
some wallet provider as well and hook them up together or something.

Pass

~~~
sethammons
How else could it work? Maybe build that.

~~~
mike-cardwell
"Can't be more than just sticking a meta tag in your html with a bitcoin
address in it or whatever right?"

------
jeremiahlee
Tab Tosser automatically closes tabs I have ignored for too long to free
myself of digital clutter (with some safety features).

[https://www.jeremiahlee.com/tab-tosser/](https://www.jeremiahlee.com/tab-
tosser/)

Admittedly, I made it, but other people seem to enjoy it and Apple thought it
was such a great idea that it later built the functionality into Safari.

------
Fiveplus
I keep changing my addon list bar the privacy focused ones depending on the
support an addon gets. These days I'm mostly using these:

1\. Simplify Gmail: Brings the look of the good 'ol Inbox on desktop -
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/simplifygmail...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/simplifygmail/)

2\. Behave: Addon that recognizes DNS Rebinding attacks to Private IPs -
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/behave/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/behave/)

3\. Firefox's Multi Account containers: Lifeline of someone with multiple
accounts that need switching. Also the superset of the facebook container -
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/multi-
account...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/multi-account-
containers/)

4\. YouTube's search fixer: a HN user shared this sometime ago and it's been
really handy so far. Removes suggested results and overhauls some UI elements
to look cleaner on desktop - [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/youtube-suite...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/youtube-suite-search-fixer/)

5\. Web Archives: presents cached versions of web pages on more than 10 search
engines- [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/view-page-
arc...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/view-page-
archive/?src=featured)

------
kirubakaran
My [https://histre.com/](https://histre.com/) (Effortless Knowledge Base)

\- Save your open tabs and then restore them later, or in a different browser,
or send the collection to someone else [https://histre.com/blog/save-restore-
tabs/](https://histre.com/blog/save-restore-tabs/)

\- Highlights in any website that persists even when the website changes
[https://histre.com/features/highlights/](https://histre.com/features/highlights/)

\- Shareable notes, tags, and bookmarks

\- Share your Hacker News upvotes with your friends
[https://histre.com/blog/share-hackernews-
upvotes/](https://histre.com/blog/share-hackernews-upvotes/)

\- Optional tree-style web history

------
zzo38computer
I use: user JS, user CSS, request/response rewriter, request blocker, URL
rewriter, toolbar fixer, status bar fixer, gopher, cookie editor, relative
location bar, script disabling, HSTS disabling, and adding a "view source"
option into the download menu.

(But I think, an entirely new web browser should be made up instead, in order
to be improved in many ways. For example, one thing I want is a ARIA view, but
there is also a lot more, that requires changing things that isn't easily or
efficiently or even possibly done by the use of extensions. Other thing would
be to allow all pictures (mostly animated pictures) to be treated as videos,
so that it can be paused, rewound, fast-forward, etc.)

------
occams
Mostly I use two that I build for myself to solve my own problems.

calm closes all inactive tabs:
[https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/calmdown/](https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/calmdown/)

notetab opens a tab to take notes:
[https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/notetab/](https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/notetab/)

Maybe someone else will find them useful.

------
bjourne
Stylish. I'm restyling sites with poor typography like Hacker News to make
them more readable on my HiDPI laptop. I also use Vimium and ad blockers.

~~~
boring_twenties
Even after this? [https://appuals.com/firefox-chrome-both-pull-stylish-
extensi...](https://appuals.com/firefox-chrome-both-pull-stylish-extension-
over-privacy-concerns/)

~~~
bjourne
Luckily for me I was mistaken. :) It's Stylus I'm using not Stylish.

~~~
boring_twenties
Whew :)

------
sp332
I've installed extensions to un-shorten Twitter links and make Google search
results link to pages directly, but they break on a regular basis.

For tabs I use Tree Style Tabs, and a little UI tweak I like is Reload in
Address Bar. I also removed all of the space around the address bar because it
gives me more space to work with when editing URLs.

I use Pinboard, and the Pinboard+ extension is very unobtrusive. In fact I
usually forget to use it :(

------
jeremiahlee
YouTube Video Downloader to… download videos from YouTube. I mostly used this
for conference talks I wanted to queue up and watch while flying, but not
traveling so much these days.

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/youtube-
downl...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/youtube-download-hd-
download/)

------
lavignegagnon
Tampermonkey: modify your favorite sites with JS and CSS

Remove YouTube Recommended Videos, Comments: prevents me from falling down the
rabbit hole.

Disable Facebook News Feed: I haven't seen my FB feed since Feb 2019. Love it!
I can still lookup friends to see what they are up to, but I don't let an
algorithm tell me what is important.

(These are all Firefox extension names, I'm sure their equivalent exists for
Chrome).

------
sourabh86
BetterLoopy to autorepeat music videos -
[https://github.com/piyushsoni/BetterLoopyForYouTube](https://github.com/piyushsoni/BetterLoopyForYouTube)

------
erazemkokot
Dark Reader and Vimium-FF.

Surprisingly Dark Reader is a lot more advanced than most other dark mode
extensions, but its privacy policy looks much better privacy-wise.

------
sumguysr
Tree style tabs lets me manage hundreds of open tabs. Auto Tab Discard stops
them from crashing my system.

------
rotterdamdev
Dark Reader, I don't care about cookies, cookie autodestroyer, noJS.

------
bzb3
Imagus for zooming into pictures

Buster to bypass Google captchas

They both work fine on Chrome also

------
potta_coffee
1password is my big one.

------
ArtWomb
Down Them All. Even used in LAN for batch transfers ;)

------
onyva
invidio.us redirect from YouTube

Zotero connector

Bulk downloader

Emacs capture

...

